# ne … pas de / des - article



## mon.aqu

Est-ce qu'on utilise toujours la préposition "de" après le négatif ?

"Les élèves n’ont pas trouvé *de* difficultés."

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## orhan

Ce que vs dites, c'est avec le verbe "avoir" je crois.


----------



## itka

Non, Orhan, le verbe "avoir" n'y est pour rien ! (dailleurs, il s'agit du verbe "trouver")  

Ici, c'est la forme négative qui entraîne *"de"* (ou *"d'" *devant une voyelle):

j'achète des légumes ---> je n'achète pas de légumes
je vois des erreurs ---> je ne vois pas d'erreurs
j'entends une chanson ---> je n'entends pas de chanson

j'ai une voiture ---> je n'ai pas de voiture / je n'ai plus de voiture / je n'ai point de voiture...

je bois du vin ---> je ne bois pas de vin
je mange de la viande ---> je ne mange pas de viande

L'article indéfini et l'article partitif se changent en *de* à la forme négative.


----------



## *Golden Shine*

Quelle phrase est juste ? 

Les usines ne jettent pas de dechets

Les usines ne jettent pas des dechets


----------



## FranParis

Grammaticalement, elles sont correctes toutes deux. Cela dépend du contexte.

[…]


----------



## janpol

C'est la première qui est juste :
"Cette usine jette DES déchets" mais "Cette usine  ne jette pas DE déchets".

Un détail : "rejeter" conviendrait sans doute mieux que "jeter".


----------



## *Golden Shine*

le contexte est:

je souhaite que les usines ne jettent pas (De-des) les dechets dans le Nil


----------



## FranParis

Dans ce contexte, il faut utiliser: je souhaite que les usines ne jettent pas *de* déchets dans le Nil.


----------



## Catani

Bonjour à tous

Il s'agit d'une phrase que j'ai lue dans "Le Diable s'habille en Prada" (traduction du roman américain de Lauren Weisberger).  

*Papa n'a pas acheté des beignets?*
(moi, je me serais attendu à ce qu'elle dise 'de' au lieu de 'des')

Andrea, la protagoniste, la prononce après avoir découvert, en petit-déjeunant, que les gaufres qui restaient sur la table étaient ramollies et donc peu appétissantes.  Elle mangerait plutôt des beignets.

Q.  J'ai l'impression que, vu que son père en achète d'habitude, elle s'attend à ce qu'il y en ait. Et que cette certitude mène à écrire "des".
Ou suis-je à côté de la plaque?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas de raison particulière.
dire "pas des beignets" à la place de "pas de beignets" est une faute courante dans ce cas.
Cette faute peut-être faite souvent par des enfants, ou par des adultes qui ne font pas attention.

Par extension, on peut aussi considérer que c'est une phrase d'un registre moins soutenu que la phrase avec "pas de beignets".


----------



## arundhati

Cette formulation serait correcte si on sous-entendait qu'autre chose a été acheté à la place des beignets attendus. Par exemple :
"-Papa a acheté des gauffres ?"
"-Il n'a pas acheté des beignets"


----------



## geostan

En principe, une phrase interrogative-négative appelle le partitif *des* à moins qu'il n'y ait clairement une absence.

Donc, cette phrase-là est correcte tandis que la suivante exige _*de*_:

_Pourquoi Papa n'a-t-il pas achet_é_ de beignets?
_
On peut reformuler la question comme suit:
_
Papa a achet_é_ des beignets, n'est-ce pas?  _C'est bien le sens de la phrase.


----------



## Fred_C

arundhati said:


> Cette formulation serait correcte si on sous-entendait qu'autre chose a été acheté à la place des beignets attendus. Par exemple :
> "-Papa a acheté des gauffres ?"
> "-Il n'a pas acheté des beignets"


En effet. La substitution par "de" n'est pas obligatoire si la négation ne porte que sur le complément d'objet.
(Papa a acheté quelque chose, mais ce ne sont pas des beignets qu'il a achetés.)


----------



## Catani

Merci à vous trois

geostan - j'ai apprécié en particulier votre reformulation de la phrase.  Pourtant, je me rends bien compte qu'on fait de même en anglais; en Australie, c'est bien le cas. _Par ex_. (selon votre explication) on dirait, comme locutions de politesse exprimées au négatif, des choses comme ...
Dis, tu n'aurais pas un stylo sur toi? (au lieu de: Tu as un stylo sur toi?) 
_ou_
Tu voudrais pas une bière?


----------



## geostan

Voilà!


----------



## poissonnerie

Bonjour,
Je voudrais bien ajouter que dans certains cas,les articles indéfinis et partitifs ne se changent pas en <de>.
1:La négatif ne s'utilise pas sur tout une phrase mais seulement pour une part.
exemple:Il ne boit pas du café mais du thé.
2:<Un> signifie seul.
exemple:La fille est trop intimidée;elle ne dit pas un mot.
3:Apèrs le verbe <être>
exemple:Ce n'est pas un bon restaurant.


----------



## la fée

On dit " Cherche à ne pas acheter des choses inutiles!" ou "de choses inutiles"? Merci!


----------



## hual

La règle qui veut que "du / de la / des" deviennent "de" à la forme négative n'est pas applicable ici car il y a idée d'opposition, comme si l'on disait _Cherche à ne pas acheter *des* choses inutiles, mais *des* choses qui te seront utiles_. Encore un exemple : _je n'ai pas acheté *du* (vin) rouge_ (sous-entendu _mais *du* blanc / *du* rosé_). En revanche, _je n'ai pas acheté *de* vin _(négation de _j'ai acheté *du* vin_).


----------



## quinoa

Pourtant j'imagine bien "N'achète pas *de* choses inutiles, comme tu le fais d'habitude."


----------



## Anna-chonger

dans cette prase la négation porte directement sur le verbe _acheter_, donc on doit respecter la règle qui veut que le partitif se transforme en "de".
mais dans la phrase initiale de la fée, la négation ne porte pas sur "_acheter_", masi sur "_chercher_", donc je crois que c'est là qui pose un problème...


----------



## quinoa

J'avais simplifié effectivement mais cela ne change pas vraiment les possibilités :
"Ne cherche pas à acheter" me semble un peu long et alambiqué dans une langage de conversation courante. Mais tout dépend de la relation établie entre les deux interlocuteurs.
"pas de choses inutiles", on rejette le bloc choses-inutiles.
"pas des chose inutiles", on évoque la possibilité qu'il puisse y avoir d'autres choses.


----------



## la fée

Merci à tous. 
@ Quinoa: Et dans la phrase "Il ne faut pas dire de ou des mensonges!" ? J'ai un doute là aussi! Qu'en pensez-vous? Bon dimanche!!!


----------



## quinoa

Je dirais "de", car le rejet est total.

Je ressentirais le "de mensonges" comme une règle de vie énoncée de but en blanc, prise dans son sens le plus général.
Mais je pourrais imaginer une maman dire à son enfant qui vient de lui raconter des histoires inventées "Il ne faut pas dire des mensonges" comme s'il s'agissait de rappeler la règle en rapport direct avec la situation présente et qui vient d'être vécue.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Parfois, je vois dans des textes _poser *de* questions_ (par exemple, ici) et je ne comprends pas pourquoi on écrit _poser *de *questions _et non _poser *des* questions_, car

_poser *une *question_ devrait devenir _poser *des* questions_

Merci


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Tous les exemples que vous fournissez contenant une négation (insistant sur l'absence totale de questions), vous ne pouvez pas employer l'article indéfini des que vous remplacerez par de.
Poser des questions, mais ne pas poser de questions.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Tu ne peux pas ne pas avoir de problèmes

Tu ne peux pas ne pas avoir des problèmes

Puisqu'il y a une négation, la deuxième phrase serait incorrecte d'un point de vue grammaire??!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cela dépend. Si l'on souhaite insister sur "avoir" plutôt que sur "problèmes", alors il est envisageable de rencontrer "des problèmes" dans une telle phase.

Exemple : "Tu n'as pas des problèmes : tu as _beaucoup_ de problèmes !" (... et on constate dans ce cas que la seconde occurrence dit bien "de problèmes", mais c'est ici un tour affirmatif)


----------

